# How do you store your Groover?



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I fill it with bleach water for a day, then let it sit in the sun for a day to dry. Nice and clean and no smell.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

After doing what seantana said leave the lid off when stored. If you still can detect a unpleasant fragrance put some saw dust or wadded up newspaper in the tank (both absorb odors).


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I store mine with just a touch of pinesol in it.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

seantana said:


> I fill it with bleach water for a day, then let it sit in the sun for a day to dry. Nice and clean and no smell.



This, works like a charm.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Bleach, dry & a sprinkle of baking soda.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

I keep mine full from the trip and leave it out in the hot sun. Throw a grapefruit or and orange in there and seal it up. Then just dump it right before your next use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

noahfecks said:


> I keep mine full from the trip and leave it out in the hot sun. Throw a grapefruit or and orange in there and seal it up. Then just dump it right before your next use.



Hey Noah, you probably do not have to share your boat with any other life forms.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

When it's not on the river mine does double duty as an end table next to the Hepplewhite love seat. It's about the perfect height and you can move it to the middle of the living room as a second coffee table when the book club meets. Usually I've got the Wedgewood compote and the cut-glass pickle dish on it.

'Knew a guy once that came back from the Grand with a trip's worth of shit in a bunch of ammo cans. He was an PNW boater who'd moved to Colorado and was accustomed to scat machines at all the take-outs. Of course, the scat machine at Pearce had been broken and he'd just driven back with them all with no place to empty them between Flag and Denver. About 6 months later I stopped by, and there they were, full and fermenting in his driveway.

Then there's the classic story about someone that had a full groover box stolen out of the back of their truck - talk about karma (and other things) ripening when the thieves opened that baby up...

-AH


----------



## Fishnfowler (Apr 19, 2014)

I keep mine in my wife's dry bag. That way the smell doesn't stink up the house. I think it is hilarious.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I keep mine with the lid open in my Yeti brand produce cooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

After 9/11 I got off About April 20th 2011 from GC with 3 rocket boxes full of shit. No working scat machine anywhere. I drove to Vegas for a shower and whatever. At this time they had security in place before you could cross over the dam. My trailer was piled high with rafting shit and 4 rocket boxes of everyone's personal shit. I was waved off to the side for a search by a newbie security guard. He politely asked me what was in the military boxes and I of course said they are full of my shit. He asked if I was going to tell him or not and I said I can not explain it any better. He took one box off my trailer as he opened it his supervisor and I ran for cover. Did I mention it was about 90 degrees? Lucky for one person (him) it was just a little pressurized. I thought his supervisor was going to pee himself while laughing. It did make my day. He did not check any other gear.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> When it's not on the river mine does double duty as an end table next to the Hepplewhite love seat. It's about the perfect height and you can move it to the middle of the living room as a second coffee table when the book club meets. Usually I've got the Wedgewood compote and the cut-glass pickle dish on it.



Perfect !! Thanks for the laugh this AM Andy !!


I use a packet of RV tank deodorant sprinkled liberally inside, it's what I use on the river to kill the stench, so the groover is set and ready for use. There's also a product you can buy IIRC from NRS called Groover Tamer, there was a thread here on it last year if memory serves. It works really well, but is a tad on the spendy side compared to RV tank deodorant.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I leave it stored 1/2 full and open underneath my ex's apartment window....


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> After 9/11 I got off About April 20th 2011 from GC with 3 rocket boxes full of shit. No working scat machine anywhere. I drove to Vegas for a shower and whatever. At this time they had security in place before you could cross over the dam. My trailer was piled high with rafting shit and 4 rocket boxes of everyone's personal shit. I was waved off to the side for a search by a newbie security guard. He politely asked me what was in the military boxes and I of course said they are full of my shit. He asked if I was going to tell him or not and I said I can not explain it any better. He took one box off my trailer as he opened it his supervisor and I ran for cover. Did I mention it was about 90 degrees? Lucky for one person (him) it was just a little pressurized. I thought his supervisor was going to pee himself while laughing. It did make my day. He did not check any other gear.


Thanks for the laugh. That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread is destined to be a classic!


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Man I love groover threads! I always learn something new, and find something that causes uncontrollable laughter. Thanks Bighorn!


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Just put some blue stuff and an inch or two of water in there and close it up. Its a toilet.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I use to take my groove's to my uncle's farm to dump and clean them out because he had a septic system and tank for his house sewer system. At times I would leave them there. My Aunt and Uncle were having a seafood boil a couple weeks later, they would use 5 stainless milk cans to do the boil and add special seasonings to the water for flavor and place them on a long fire pit to boil the seasoned water. When I arrived, my Aunt had placed my two grooves to the the fire pit along with the 5 milk cans for the seafood boil. When I explained to her what they were used for she decided not to use them, close call. Next time we set them up on a trip, some one comment that they smelled like cajun spices, I told them they serve double duty as seafood boil containers. I usually stored my groove's in the garage along with all my other shit.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Keep it in the bathroom and use it as the house toilet. Saves a lot of money on the water bill and people don't invite themselves over. When the 6 year old misbehaves her punishment is taking the groover to the RV dump. 
Just remember, don't pee in the groover, pee in the bathtub.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Bleach water, air dry in the sun, a dash of clorox 2 (known affectionately as groover sprinkles) close it up, refill the TP, sanitizer, rubber gloves, and store it ready to roll for the next trip.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Rinse with bleach, air dry for a day, close up with a few splashes of the rv stuff


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

I believe the best way to deal with the situation is to buy your friend one for their birthday and never mention anything again. Mine stinks no matter what I do and if I never opened it again I wouldn't be mad. That said:

1. Pinesol will ruin lemons for you and your crew. It slightly overpowers the situation but doesnt really remove it. It more makes your poo smell like shitty lemons. 

2. RV stuff smells like, well poo and RV stuff. Its not much better or worse but smells less like a furniture polish than the pinesol.

3. Ive only emptied mine in my septic tank cleanout in the past. It sucks and you really want a lot of bleach and gloves. Call me a wimp but this truly isnt anything but cleaning out a tank of poo from yourself and friends. Know that they all owe you a big favor someday. 

4. Kiss the rocket box goodbye. Its a poo box now and you cant have it back...

5. Please keep cleaning up after yourself." We all thank you" - everyone


----------



## AllegraBurdick (Aug 6, 2013)

*Depends*

I think it depends on what type you have. A rocket box is best cleaned, sanitized and dried out. They can rust out and the seal fail if not dried properly. Best to dry the lid so that the water can run out of the groves. I have a Johnny Partner and I just clean it at the scat machine and close it up with whatever liquid is left in it and take it home. No extra care necessary unless Klingons were found after the scat machine run....


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

AllegraBurdick said:


> I think it depends on what type you have. A rocket box is best cleaned, sanitized and dried out. They can rust out and the seal fail if not dried properly. Best to dry the lid so that the water can run out of the groves. I have a Johnny Partner and I just clean it at the scat machine and close it up with whatever liquid is left in it and take it home. No extra care necessary unless Klingons were found after the scat machine run....


Agreed, however if you wanna use that sucker as a kitchen box or daily dry box your girlfriend is going to be less than impressed if you know what I mean. Clean or not.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I just build a new one at each site and leave the old one for the next guy...


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I prefer to just give the groover to some random dude on the subway that looks like he has to take a dump.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKTAumr4VQ0


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

almortal said:


> I prefer to just give the groover to some random dude on the subway that looks like he has to take a dump.


That's one way to eliminate overcrowding on your subway car!


----------

